# my toro 824 snowblower wont run..ys that??



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Pull the plug, if it is wet at all take a propane torch and heat it up to burn the gas off it. Try starting with starting fluid. If it runs then it is a fuel problem, if not it is electrical. 

It is possible you flooded it while trying to start it.

I am assuming you put in fresh fuel when you rebuilt the carb.


----------

